# Vieram à óbito



## tortina84

¡Hola! Estoy traduciendo documentos del português: es la historia de unos niños, son 4 hermanos. Se dice: "As crianças viviam em un ambiente familiar com negligencias referente à saúde (*dois irmãos vieram à óbito pelo diagnóstico de desnutrição*)..". ¿Qué significa _vieram à óbito_? ¿Qué dos murieron o qué dos hermanos casi murieron? 

¡gracias!


----------



## brasileirinho

Dos hermanos fallecieron, según el diagnóstico, de desnutrición.

vir a óbito: falecer, morrer.


----------



## Carfer

Não quer dizer seguramente nada que se entenda. Deve ser erro. Ainda se fosse _'vieram à consulta com diagnóstico de desnutrição' ..._


----------



## brasileirinho

Carfer said:


> Não quer dizer seguramente nada que se entenda. Deve ser erro. Ainda se fosse _'vieram à consulta com diagnóstico de desnutrição' ..._



Talvez pelo mau uso das vírgulas (ou a inexistência dessas).


----------



## tortina84

Los documentos dicen así...No hay comas. Tampoco yo entiendo que se dice... ¡Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda!


----------



## brasileirinho

tortina84 said:


> Los documentos dicen así...No hay comas. Tampoco yo entiendo que se dice... ¡Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda!



Para lo que necesites, aquí estamos.
Lo de las comas me refería al texto original, los brasileños que escriben esos documentos no saben escribir bien de modo general. Hay excepciones, claro, pero...


----------



## tortina84

brasileirinho said:


> Para lo que necesites, aquí estamos.
> Lo de las comas me refería al texto original, los brasileños que escriben esos documentos no saben escribir bien de modo general. Hay excepciones, claro, pero...


 
Muchas gracias...Son documentos oficiales para la adopción de 4 hermanos brasileiros. Yo soy italiana y me he dado cuenta durante esos meses trabajando de traductora que los documentos oficiales no siempre tienen una lengua clara.   Pero... ¡Hago lo que puedo!


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Carfer said:


> Não quer dizer seguramente nada que se entenda. Deve ser erro. Ainda se fosse _'vieram à consulta com diagnóstico de desnutrição' ..._


"Vir a óbito" é utilizado no jargão policial, principalmente, para significar que a pessoa morreu.


----------



## okporip

Não vejo problema com vírgulas (ou falta delas) no trecho destacado. Os problemas são dois: o uso inadequado do acento grave (óbito, como palavra masculina, nunca admitiria o artigo feminino 'a') e o excesso de zelo para dizer "morreram de desnutrição" (ainda que seja um eufemismo desnecessário, "vieram a óbito" é  aceitável e perfeitamente compreensível; ocorre, porém, que ninguém vem a óbito *por* um diagnóstico, senão por aquilo que diz o diagnóstico - considerando-se que fosse relevante a informação da desnutrição diagnosticada, teria sido melhor escrever "vieram a óbito após um diagnóstico de desnutrição" ou "por uma desnutrição que havia sido diagnosticada).


----------



## Carfer

WhoSoyEu said:


> "Vir a óbito" é utilizado no jargão policial, principalmente, para significar que a pessoa morreu.


 
Obrigado, Who. Nunca tinha visto nem ouvido. É uma expressão curiosa, de toda a forma e, já agora, ligeiramente diferente da pergunta, _'vir *à* óbito',_ que, então, será mesmo erro_._


P.S. A última parte foi entretanto esclarecida por okporip


----------



## brasileirinho

okporip said:


> Não vejo problema com vírgulas (ou falta delas) no trecho destacado. Os problemas são dois: o uso inadequado do acento grave (óbito, como palavra masculina, nunca admitiria o artigo feminino 'a') e o excesso de zelo para dizer "morreram de desnutrição" (ainda que seja um eufemismo desnecessário, "vieram a óbito" é  aceitável e perfeitamente compreensível; ocorre, porém, que ninguém vem a óbito *por* um diagnóstico, senão por aquilo que diz o diagnóstico - considerando-se que fosse relevante a informação da desnutrição diagnosticada, teria sido melhor escrever "vieram a óbito após um diagnóstico de desnutrição" ou "por uma desnutrição que havia sido diagnosticada).



Sim, na minha primeira resposta coloquei a expressão "vir a óbito" e já retirei o acento grave.

Mas veja como fica a frase com algumas vírgulas a mais e demais erros corrigidos.

Original: As crianças viviam em un ambiente familiar com negligencias referente à saúde (*dois irmãos vieram à óbito pelo diagnóstico de desnutrição*).


_As crianças viviam em un ambiente familiar com negligências, referentes à saúde, dois irmãos vieram a óbito, pelo diagnóstico, por desnutrição._


----------



## Mangato

brasileirinho said:


> Original: As crianças viviam em un ambiente familiar com negligencias referente à saúde (*dois irmãos vieram à óbito, segundo o diagnóstico, por  desnutrição*).
> 
> 
> _As crianças viviam em un ambiente familiar com negligências, referentes à saúde, dois irmãos vieram a óbito, pelo diagnóstico, por desnutrição._


 
Caros amigos, seria correcto o parágrafo modificado?  Faço a pergunta porque as prposições nem sempre concordan.


----------



## Carfer

Mangato said:


> Caros amigos, seria correcto o parágrafo modificado? Faço a pergunta porque as prposições nem sempre concordan.


 
É correcto, sim, senhor.


----------



## tortina84

Me gusta esta discusión. Escribo para confirmar a todos que lo que se entiende es que dos niños fallecieron por desnutrición... Está escrito en la sentencia de destitución del poder familiar. Los hermanos originariamente eran seis. ¡Muchas gracias a todos!


----------



## okporip

brasileirinho said:


> Original: As crianças viviam em un ambiente familiar com negligencias referente à saúde (*dois irmãos vieram à óbito pelo diagnóstico de desnutrição*).
> 
> 
> _As crianças viviam em un ambiente familiar com negligências, referente à saúde, dois irmãos vieram a óbito, pelo diagnóstico, por desnutrição._


 
Honestamente, eu nem tinha notado as outras falhas que você agora me faz perceber (neglig*ê*ncias; referente*s*). Mas interpreto a frase de modo distinto, o que me impede de dizer que as vírgulas que você propõe melhorem algo. 
(1) Creio que se trata de "negligências referente*s *à saúde", de modo que a primeira vírgula não se sustenta (se fosse como você sugere, teria sido muito mais "natural" escrever "...viviam em um ambiente familiar com negligências; com relação à saúde...", mas não acho que é o caso). 
(2) O uso dos parênteses não me parece problemático do ponto de vista do sentido, já que é uma informação secundária e relacionada com a anterior, ao passo que a pontuação que você propõe, sim, torna a frase ainda mais confusa. 
(3) Um diagnóstico não informa a que se deve uma morte; o que traz tal informação é, justamente, o atestado de óbito, Isso equivale a dizer que das duas, uma: ou a palavra diagnóstico foi mal usada (deveria ter sido escrito "atestado") ou, ainda que o redator se refira corretamente a um diagnóstico, quis dizer algo que não soube expressar (no espírito do que escrevi acima, tratar-se-ia de ele dispor da informação de que, no seio da família em questão, duas outras crianças morreram depois de terem tido um diagnóstico de desnutrição, o que ilustraria o ambiente de negligência referente à saúde). Seja como for, teria sido muito mais simples escrever "morreram [faleceram, se o tom eufemístico for mais adequado] de desnutrição".


----------



## tortina84

Estoy de acuerdo contigo, Okporip. Habría sido más simple escribir que fallacieron. Si bien son documentos oficiales, escritos de un funcionario del Tribunal, no siempre la lengua se usa de manera correcta.


----------



## Mangato

Sem ánimo de polémica nenhuma, so para ressaltar as diferências, quanto ao perigo das traduções literales, cá sim que fão diagnose da causa de morte. Atestado, so quando tem suspeita de morte violenta, accidental, súbita, etc., que virá refrendada por a autopsia.
Nos casos de morte natural a diagnose figura nos _certificados de defunción_


----------



## okporip

Mangato said:


> Sem ánimo de polémica nenhuma, so para ressaltar as diferências, quanto ao perigo das traduções literales, cá sim que fão diagnose da causa de morte. Atestado, so quando tem suspeita de morte violenta, accidental, súbita, etc., que virá refrendada por a autopsia.
> Nos casos de morte natural a diagnose figura nos _certificados de defunción_


 
Mangato,
Nunca vi um "atestado de óbito", e é bem possível que o que você diz seja certo também em português. De todo modo, creio que isso não altera o principal, e a proposta que você fez me parece muito melhor do que o original. Se a frase tivesse sido a sua ("vieram *à* óbito, segundo o diagnóstico, por desnutrição"), eu não teria entrado nesse pormenor, e só teria feito o reparo quanto ao acento grave (o correto, repita-se, é "vieram *a* óbito").


----------



## WhoSoyEu

okporip said:


> Mangato,
> Nunca vi um "atestado de óbito", e é bem possível que o que você diz seja certo também em português. De todo modo, creio que isso não altera o principal, e a proposta que você fez me parece muito melhor do que o original. Se a frase tivesse sido a sua ("vieram *à* óbito, segundo o diagnóstico, por desnutrição"), eu não teria entrado nesse pormenor, e só teria feito o reparo quanto ao acento grave (o correto, repita-se, é "vieram *a* óbito").


O correto é _"vir *a* óbito",_ conforme coloca o Okporip. Mas hoje há um total desconhecimento do uso do "a craseado" e do verbo "haver". Vejo, com profunda infelicidade, até advogados renomados cometendo erros absurdos, que meu professor de português, o falecido (já foi a óbito, infelizmente) Padre Geraldo, teria relegado ao mais profundo dos infernos.


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Está correto de falar em 'acento grave' neste caso [à], ou deveria se falar de crase?


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

WhoSoyEu said:


> O correto é _"vir *a* óbito",_ conforme coloca o Okporip. Mas hoje há um total desconhecimento do uso do "a craseado" e do verbo "haver". Vejo, com profunda infelicidade, até advogados renomados cometendo erros absurdos, que meu professor de português, o falecido (já foi a óbito, infelizmente) Padre Geraldo, teria relegado ao mais profundo dos infernos.


 
Pronto, ao mesmo tempo que fiz a consulta, o Carfer já estava esclarecendo.


----------



## Carfer

Mangato said:


> Atestado, so quando tem suspeita de morte violenta, accidental, súbita, etc., que virá refrendada por a autopsia.
> Nos casos de morte natural a diagnose figura nos _certificados de defunción_


 


okporip said:


> Mangato,
> Nunca vi um "atestado de óbito", e é bem possível que o que você diz seja certo também em português.


 

Pois aqui em Portugal, o '_certificado de defunción' _chama-se _'certificado de óbito', _que aparece frequentemente referido como _'atestado de óbito'_ na imprensa, inclusivamente em sentido figurado (_'F... passou o atestado de óbito ao Governo'_). É o documento emitido pelo médico que certifica o óbito. Já o documento do Registo Civil chama-se _'certidão de óbito'_. São duas coisas diferentes, mas frequentemente confundidas. Julgo que no Brasil é igual.
A causa da morte já não figura nas certidões, mas creio que o médico tem sempre de a declarar no certificado (logo, que a diagnosticar), porque no desconhecimento dela ou quando haja indícios de morte violenta ou suspeita de crime, tem de haver intervenção da autoridade judiciária para promover o respectivo apuramento, designadamente por autópsia. Só em casos muito raros não há _'certificado de óbito'_ e intervenção médica na verificação do óbito.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Carfer said:


> Pois aqui em Portugal, o '_certificado de defunción' _chama-se _'certificado de óbito', _que aparece frequentemente referido como _'atestado de óbito'_ na imprensa, inclusivamente em sentido figurado (_'F... passou o atestado de óbito ao Governo'_). É o documento emitido pelo médico que certifica o óbito. Já o documento do Registo Civil chama-se _'certidão de óbito'_. São duas coisas diferentes, mas frequentemente confundidas. Julgo que no Brasil é igual.


----------



## okporip

> Está correto de falar em 'acento grave' neste caso [à], ou deveria se falar de crase?


 


Ivonne do Tango said:


> Pronto, ao mesmo tempo que fiz a consulta, o Carfer já estava esclarecendo.


 
Ivonne,
Como não vi esclarecimento do Carfer a esse respeito, tento eu mesmo responder:

"Acento grave" é o nome do sinal gráfico. Em português atual*, ocorre somente sobre a letra 'a' e numa única situação, conhecida como "crase": quando a preposição 'a' e o artigo 'a' aparecem juntos. (Não custa lembrar que, em sentido mais geral, uma crase é uma fusão, uma contração de duas vogais idênticas).

Vou a algum lugar: vou *ao* (a + o) mercado; vou *à* (a + a) feira [neste segundo caso, ocorre a crase entre o 'a' artigo e o 'a' preposição]. 

Então, sem muito rigor, podemos dizer que a crase é o "contexto", digamos assim, em que a letra 'a' deve levar um acento grave para denotar essa dupla presença (preposição + artigo). Na prática, porém, muitas vezes dizemos "a craseado" ou mesmo "a com crase" (quando o estritamente correto seria "a com acento grave" ou "a com acento [grave] indicativo de crase").

*Até os anos 1930, 1940, se não me engano, o acento grave aparecia também em outros casos, como advérbios derivados de adjetivos acentuados (só -> s*ò*mente; próximo -> pr*ò*ximamente etc.), mas isto faz parte do "passado" da norma culta do português (falando sempre sobre o Brasil... sei lá como isso funciona em Portugal!).


----------



## vf2000

Ivonne do Tango said:


> Está correto de falar em 'acento grave' neste caso [à], ou deveria se falar de crase?


Eu chamo isso de CRASE, mas reconheço que é o acento grave que a representa, já que o acento agudo é pra l_á_´´´´´´
AXÉ


----------



## WhoSoyEu

okporip said:


> *Até os anos 1930, 1940, se não me engano, o acento grave aparecia também em outros casos, como advérbios derivados de adjetivos acentuados (só -> s*ò*mente; próximo -> pr*ò*ximamente etc.), mas isto faz parte do "passado" da norma culta do português (falando sempre sobre o Brasil... sei lá como isso funciona em Portugal!).


Põe "anos 50 ou 60" pois eu ainda cheguei a grafar desta forma.


----------



## Carfer

okporip said:


> *Até os anos 1930, 1940, se não me engano, o acento grave aparecia também em outros casos, como advérbios derivados de adjetivos acentuados (só -> s*ò*mente; próximo -> pr*ò*ximamente etc.), mas isto faz parte do "passado" da norma culta do português (falando sempre sobre o Brasil... sei lá como isso funciona em Portugal!).


 
Creio que por cá deve ter desaparecido muito mais tarde. Eu aprendi a pôr acentos graves nesses advérbios (fiz a primária na segunda metade dos anos cinquenta) e só muito posteriormente e à custa de muito esforço de adaptação, me livrei deles (em todo o caso o processo ainda não é automático, faço um esforço consciente para omitir o acento).


----------



## okporip

WhoSoyEu said:


> Põe "anos 50 ou 60" pois eu ainda cheguei a grafar desta forma.


 
... o que bate com o testemunho do Carfer, logo abaixo do seu. Nada como a voz da experiência...


----------



## Nonstar

O sinal gráfico, acento grave, indica a crase, junção de preposição e artigo. Inclusive, de+a=da, é um caso de crase.


----------



## okporip

Nonstar said:


> O sinal gráfico, acento grave, indica a crase, junção de preposição e artigo. Inclusive, de+a=da, é um caso de crase.


 
Aí já acho que é uma contração, não uma crase, mas posso estar enganado. 

Agora, o que certamente também é crase, e eu deixei de dizer, é um caso como 

"não me refiro a esse problema, mas *àquele* de que tratamos na semana passada".


----------



## WhoSoyEu

okporip said:


> ... o que bate com o testemunho do Carfer, logo abaixo do seu. Nada como a voz da experiência...


Obrigado por qualificar como "experiência". Outros poderiam usar outra palavra...


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Nonstar said:


> O sinal gráfico, acento grave, indica a crase, junção de preposição e artigo. Inclusive, de+a=da, é um caso de crase.


Eu aprendi isso como sendo uma contração, não uma crase. Mas como o Padre Geraldo não está disponível para consulta, deixo que os universitários esclareçam o assunto.


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

okporip said:


> Aí já acho que é uma contração, não uma crase, mas posso estar enganado.
> 
> Agora, o que certamente também é crase, e eu deixei de dizer, é um caso como
> 
> "não me refiro a esse problema, mas *àquele* de que tratamos na semana passada".


 
Eu aprendi isso como crase: a contração entre a preposição "a" e o artigo definido femenino "a" resulta o "a craseado": a + a > à
 
A contração da preposição "a" e os pronomes domonstrativos, um ex: a + aquele > àquele - O acento grave é o indicador da contração.


----------



## Nonstar

Então, recentemente foi-me ensinado que crase é isto que foi expresso pouco acima, e que não seria exclusivamente com a preposição "a", mas com preposições, portanto de+a= da, seria um dos casos de crase. Fiquei um pouco chocado. Pergunta: por que seria somente com a preposição "a"?


----------



## Carfer

Nonstar said:


> Então, recentemente foi-me ensinado que crase é isto que foi expresso pouco acima, e que não seria exclusivamente com a preposição "a", mas com preposições, portanto de+a= da, seria um dos casos de crase. Fiquei um pouco chocado. Pergunta: por que seria somente com a preposição "a"?


 
Não sou gramático, mas acho que '_da_' não é uma crase, mas uma simples contracção. Só há crase quando há contracção de dois sons vocálicos e '_da_' não preenche o requisito. Nem nenhuma das outras como '_do_', _num', 'no'_ e por aí adiante.


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Nonstar said:


> Então, recentemente foi-me ensinado que crase é isto que foi expresso pouco acima, e que não seria exclusivamente com a preposição "a", mas com preposições, portanto de+a= da, seria um dos casos de crase. Fiquei um pouco chocado. Pergunta: por que seria somente com a preposição "a"?


 
Eu aprendi que a crase era a fusão de duas vogais idênticas, em conseqüência, a contração obrigatória da prep. a + art. definido a resulta em "a craseado".  As outras contrações originadas das preposições "de", "para", "em" som Contrações Obrigatórias ou Facultativas, dependendo o caso.


----------



## Nonstar

Obrigado Carfer e Ivonne, vou rever ester assunto com o docente em questão. Talvez tenha sido uma má interpretação minha.


----------



## FerGilmour

Ivonne do Tango said:


> Está correto de falar em 'acento grave' neste caso [à], ou deveria se falar de crase?



Ese caso es crase, la famosa "a craseada", que debe traducirse como "a la", en la mayoría de los casos. 
"A gente se ve às oito" -> Nos vemos a las ocho.
Saludos, desde un cafetín de Ribeirão Preto.
Fin del offtopic, supongo.


----------

